# Advanced Wrist Strike Technique Video Clip



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 7, 2006)

Here is a short clip from Advanced Wrist Strike Techniques CD & DVD!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## green meanie (Jan 7, 2006)

Good stuff!!! Thanks.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 7, 2006)

maybe i screwe up all I got was an invalid link


----------



## green meanie (Jan 7, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> maybe i screwe up all I got was an invalid link


 
Don't click the link, click the attached file underneath. (I did the same thing   )


----------



## arnisador (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Cool. Thanks!


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 8, 2006)

That was good..........I may copy!


----------



## Henderson (Jan 8, 2006)

All I got was a "specified module could not be found" error.  Sorry.


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jan 8, 2006)

I got a blank page too.

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 8, 2006)

Here is a slightly different format. Hopefully that will
help anyone who wasn't able to see it before.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jan 8, 2006)

There we go!

Good stuff! I especially liked the takedown with the punyo. 

Thanks.

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Henderson (Jan 8, 2006)

Damn!  Takedowns, punyos, Argh! :angry:   I still can't see 'em.  Oh well. :idunno: 

Frank


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks Brian!


----------

